# THR22-100 Initial Release version 18A: Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please post issues related to the initial release of THR22. I can't guarantee that they will get back to the TiVo test team but it is a good place to start.

Version: 018A
Software ID: 11.2.3-01-3-627


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Note, please do not post in this thread unless you have a THR22-100.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Current FW is 018A.


----------



## lily10 (Mar 19, 2010)

My box is having all sorts of problems downloading the updated software (018A) from 0178. It gets to 90 percent and chokes, then does some wacky reset/rebooting, etc. I was on with a DTV CSR last night for an hour, and she got the box activated (that also was a problem), but it keeps trying to force the updated SW but keeps crapping out at 90 percent.

Anyone have any info on the dish option? I have a Slimline 5, plain vanilla (#04) but when I choose that option setting up the box, it says the dish and box are not a match. The tech said that didn't matter (obviously there are some other Slimline 5 options).

Right now, sitting here watching it after another restart/reset (I didn't do it) and it's once again stuck at 90 percent). In 10 minutes or so, it will turn itself completely off which is the pattern it seems to be following. If I do a red button reset, it will start up properly and get me to the Tivo screen. But sooner than later, it will ask if I want to download the SW update or not. Though earlier this morning, I was watching a a channel and it spontaneously just started the SW download process.

Very very aggravating. Anyone think I should mess around with the satellite dish settings to see if another dish choice will work with this box? Neither DTV case management CSR indicated I should change the choice from Slimine 5 (04).

Also, they scheduled a tech to come out tomorrow to take a look. Could be a DOA box, I supposed (bad HD is one reason for not completing the SW download the tech told me).


----------



## PA Hockey Guy (Dec 11, 2011)

I ordered and received two THR22-100 units. I am experiencing the exact same issues as lily on BOTH - software upgrade, stuck at 90%. Both DTV reps I spoke with (2 different calls) confirmed my dish settings and suggested I wait out the installs. After several (10+) minutes of the 90% screen, they reboot and attempt another install. Only by recording a program am I able to stop the automatic upgrade. My tech is scheduled to come out next Saturday. Misery loves company?


----------



## lily10 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just as I suspected, whenever you call and they say "Oh, I don't see anything system-wide on this issue," that's pretty much the euphemism for "Houston, we have a problem." I have been a DTV customer since 2000, owned one of the original HR20s (still have it and it still works), and I am all too familiar with DTVs reluctance to take the blame for issues.

All I can say is our (me and PA Hockey Guy) experience may portend a larger headache for DTV if this starts happening across their first 10 markets. I would venture to say that everyone who has this box (outside of CE/DBSTalk) is going to have the same problem. Just a hunch.

In DTV's defense,this is a new product. If they would just turn off the auto-download feature until they get it fixed, that would be nice. It does work otherwise. A case of fixing something that's not broken. I would say they have to stop the forced download.

Anyone get a new one yesterday and have it download successfully? Would love to hear from you.

Hockey guy, the earliest is next Saturday? That sucks. However, I am guessing that DTV's techs are not going to be able to solve this issue anyway. This is something systemic. What are the odds that three boxes in Philly and three failures can be fixed by a visit from a field tech?

UPDATE: Called DTV again to let them know there are now 3 boxes in Philadelphia with the same issue, and of course the tech mentioned it could be an "installation" issue, trying to blame the installers (in this case, me and PA Hockey Guy). I quickly disabused him of that notion, and now I read on the "First Look" thread that another person is having the update problem, in another city. That's four for four, at least for DBSTalk members who have this new receiver out of the box since the 12/8 launch.

Oh, the DTV tech also said they can't stop the forced download because it comes from Tivo, not DTV. Huh? I also think that may be a red herring on this issue, because I doubt DTV would ship out a new high-end HD DVR and give up control for FW downloads to someone else. But hey, anything is possible. All I know is there are now three owners with four boxes, and all of them are not able to update the SW a la the 90 percent freeze issue.

I asked the DTV tech to please go up the chain of command and let them know this is not just an isolated incident. He said he would, but who knows? Obviously, when more of these boxes hit the streets, the feedback will intensify. Heck, I only got the thing to keep my wife happy. She's already asking if we can reinstall the R10, honestly. I bought the THR22 for her, not me. I am happy with the HR23 (and the HR20 before it, after some very painful growing pains).


----------



## PA Hockey Guy (Dec 11, 2011)

Weekdays are not convenient for me at all, so I had them schedule for Saturday. My plan was to cancel the appointment once the software download issue resolved itself (wishful thinking.) I do not expect that a visit from a field tech will solve the problem. At this moment it's my best (and only) decent option. Right now they're working well - albeit recording to suppress the auto-update - as I am reminded of how much I had missed the TiVo interface with my DirecTV.


----------



## nmeyrowitz (Dec 11, 2011)

I got my THR22-100 yesterday, and the software update gets stuck at 90% on my box as well. Reset multiple times, but always the same issue -- stuck at 90%. An update started last night at about 11pm, and at 8am this was stuck at 90% -- so it doesn't appear to be an issue of me being impatient ;-)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You guys need to notify Doug Brott via PM, or a mod. They have (I believe) high level access to DirecTv, and can probably help faster than a CSR.


----------



## lily10 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sure the mod who created this thread will let Mr. Brott know, but now that another example has popped up, I am sure DTV will be trying to get this fixed ASAP. Mine just restarted, to the main Tivo screen (no attempt at SW download), but within the last minute, it again asked if I wanted to do the download now or later. I opted for later.

PA Hockey guy...do you mean you are constantly recording something to stave off the unwelcomed download attempts? That seems like not much of a fix. Luckily, I have the HRE23 to use in the interim (both hooked up to the same Panny plasma), so I don't need to do that. But later tonight, when my wife has some shows to record, that's good to know.


----------



## PA Hockey Guy (Dec 11, 2011)

It's a terrible fix - workaround is more like it - but what can I say? I deactivated my two old receivers and don't want to go back. TiVo is the gold standard of DVR's. That said, I will likely return to my old units when I come to my senses.


----------



## lily10 (Mar 19, 2010)

I hear you. So as long as you are in record mode, the "Do you want to upgrade" message stays away? Good to know. I will start recording on it at 7 pm, plenty of time for my wife's shows (at 9 and 10), which are set to record as well.


----------



## PA Hockey Guy (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, my experience (all 12 hours) has been that the upgrade prompt and forced download have stayed away while the unit is recording.


----------



## lily10 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks much. Just started recording through tonight, and will wait and see what the field tech says tomorrow, though I think we agree that this fix will come from the satellites, not from a visiting tech.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I brought the issue to the attention of some friends of mine... Hopefully if it's a system issue they can fix it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Factual side of the download: the FW coming from tp3 101W (check timing at www.redh.com/dtv ), the process controlling solely by DTV.
All you can do - check signal lelvel of the tp3 and see if it not fluctuating during 7 min DL window.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for that info. Not astute enough to figure it out, but I will write it down for the tech tomorrow.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I brought the issue to the attention of some friends of mine... Hopefully if it's a system issue they can fix it.


Thanks. Figured you would. This is obviously a hiccup, if they can fix it soon. I feel sorry for anyone who got this box and does not know about DBSTalk and deactivated their only HD DVR only to get upset. I am sure it will be worked out, but I guess I expected it to go well since there has been so much hubbub about it. As I said, it's all about the WAF for me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lilydog10 said:


> Thanks for that info. Not astute enough to figure it out, but I will write it down for the tech tomorrow.


Sure you can !
Use Menu, Sat Settings, Signal, select View and watch the level on tp3 for a 7-8 minutes..


----------



## T-Man (Dec 12, 2011)

Just received the THR22-100 Receiver.
I am stuck in Sofware Update limbo at 90%. Same issues as others have mentioned.

Update: The situation resolved itself on Monday. THR22-100 went through countless iterations of patching.
Sometime on Monday afternoon this resolved itself and is no longer stuck in the patching cycle.


----------



## lily10 (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome to the club. It's an epidemic. Using the recording 24/7 work around for now, only thing that works.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

T-Man said:


> Just received teh THR22-100 Receiver.
> I am stuck in Sofware Update limbo at 90%. Same issues as others have mentioned.


Post your observation while follow post#16


----------



## pley (Dec 12, 2011)

I am in Maryland, close to DC. Same 90% software update problem. I called DTV, the tech thought replacing the box may solve the problem, but then I told her that I am on 101 only and she said the problem might go away if I finished 103 and 99 Sat hook up.


----------



## James B. (Dec 12, 2011)

Riverside here. Replaced my trusty Hughes SD-DVR80 with a THR22-100 this afternoon. They had to replace my ancient dish with a "Slimline" unit.
My system is having the same 90% issue. So far I've let it try a half-dozen times and I've noticed it is different each time. They number at the upper left sometimes count up, sometimes they do not. For example, right now it is stuck at 90% and the numbers at the top are 2/4/85/20. In reaching this number the 85 incremented while the 20 actually counts up to about 40 and then goes back to a lower number a few times through the process. During a previous sequence the number started at 2/1/1/x. When it starts with that it does not increment as the percentage increases to 90.

I'm going to keep track of these numbers. They appear to be versions or patches and may be relevant. I have not called DirecTV yet, getting this receiver at all was tricky and i don't want it taken away!

Thanks,
-James


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

pley said:


> I am in Maryland, close to DC. Same 90% software update problem. I called DTV, the tech thought replacing the box may solve the problem, but then I told her that I am on 101 only and she said the problem might go away if I finished 103 and 99 Sat hook up.


and again - read post#16


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James B. said:


> Riverside here. Replaced my trusty Hughes SD-DVR80 with a THR22-100 this afternoon. They had to replace my ancient dish with a "Slimline" unit.
> My system is having the same 90% issue. So far I've let it try a half-dozen times and I've noticed it is different each time. They number at the upper left sometimes count up, sometimes they do not. For example, right now it is stuck at 90% and the numbers at the top are 2/4/85/20. In reaching this number the 85 incremented while the 20 actually counts up to about 40 and then goes back to a lower number a few times through the process. During a previous sequence the number started at 2/1/1/x. When it starts with that it does not increment as the percentage increases to 90.
> 
> I'm going to keep track of these numbers. *They appear to be versions or patches and may be relevant.* I have not called DirecTV yet, getting this receiver at all was tricky and i don't want it taken away!
> ...


Those numbers are stages of reprogramming certain sectors of flash chip ...


----------



## lily10 (Mar 19, 2010)

The tech is supposed to show up this morning. Same here with those changing values in the upper left. Obviously no fix from dtv. I won't let the field tech take my box because I think that dtv had better fix this soon or this is going to really cause some heartburn for them. But odd that they have not figured it out yet. My guess is most everyone with this box as of 12/8 release is having the same issue.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If the tech is able to do something... great but I kind of doubt it. I know our friends at DIRECTV are looking into this from the other end, to make sure everything is ok with the software that is being sent up to the satellite.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

You are right, the tech could not do a thing. In fact, my guess is DTV is going to have to replace all the THR22s they shipped with new ones that have the update already on board. Just a hunch, but that's what I think is going to happen. I have no doubt that anyone who got the THR22 direct from DTV, ordered on 12/8, has a malfunctioning box, and no amount of tweaking, even at the satellite, is going to fix it. Let's just say it's an impression, and of course I could be wrong. I think DTV is going to have to do a "recall" of sorts, in which they replace the original boxes with ones that have 018A already flashed. And techs will be the ones getting them, and they will not be user-replaceable.

I am guessing, of course, but to me, this is a major snafu on DTV's part. They made a big PR announcement about the HD Tivo boxes, and now this? Has this ever happened with any HRXX releases?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

lilydog10 said:


> I am guessing, of course, but to me, this is a major snafu on DTV's part. They made a big PR announcement about the HD Tivo boxes, and now this? Has this ever happened with any HRXX releases?


The HRxx certainly had it growing pains in the early days.

One thing to keep in mind though, Tivo writes the software, DirecTV just pushes out what Tivo sends them. So I'm not sure how to blame DirecTV much on this other then their additional QA didn't catch it (Tivo's QA certainly should have). I guess it all depends on how much additional QA DirecTV does over what Tivo does.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Also remember, this is selected markets only at this point.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

bonscott87 said:


> The HRxx certainly had it growing pains in the early days.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind though, Tivo writes the software, DirecTV just pushes out what Tivo sends them. So I'm not sure how to blame DirecTV much on this other then their additional QA didn't catch it (Tivo's QA certainly should have). I guess it all depends on how much additional QA DirecTV does over what Tivo does.


Not sure why this is Tivo's fault. Can't agree there. In the end, Directv owns the box in the sense that I ordered it from them, not Tivo. They are the ultimate "buck stops here" spot. It's the "pushing out" that seems to be the issue. The tech indicated that the only fix would be on the hardware, not coming via satellite. I guess the issue is who ships the box, and was the FW download tested prior to release.

Not sure why a limited release would be any different in terms of the box being ready for prime time or not (in terms of it working as advertised). I believe DTV just made a mistake, and if they fix it quickly, fantastic. If not, well, we will see.

Did anyone on DBSTalk who has used the THR22 know what firmware was on it? To be honest, if the darned thing wasn't trying to force the FW upgrade, it would work perfectly. Not sure what the upgrade is all about, but when the THR22 works, it works well (so far at least). It's just the 90% "choke" that is making it a problem. Otherwise, it's pretty much what Mr. Sweet says it is.

UPDATE:
Just as a data point, but I noticed that since the tech left (he did nothing in terms of changing any settings, etc.), I have had the Tivo box running - not on record mode - all day, just for kicks. So far, it has not spontaneously started the FW update process, which used to happen within, oh, 15-20 minutes every time the machine was operating (without being in record mode). Starting to wonder of DTV has somehow turned off the forced download. Is that possible? The FW is still listed as 0178, so it has not upgraded. That would seem like the good short-term fix, though not sure now if they will even try to get 018A on the boxes or not.


----------



## stewart715 (Dec 12, 2011)

lilydog10 said:


> Starting to wonder of DTV has somehow turned off the forced download. Is that possible? The FW is still listed as 0178, so it has not upgraded. That would seem like the good short-term fix, though not sure now if they will even try to get 018A on the boxes or not.


Yes, I believe they have. I woke up this morning and the box was showing TV programming (not the update screen as it usually did). I believe they are working on pushing it when they fix the 90% stoppage problem.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe that DIRECTV has identified the source of the problem and are working on a fix. Thanks, guys!


----------



## leres (Jun 2, 2007)

I got my THR22-100 today with 0178 and happened to be fooling with it at 1am PST when it asked if I'd like to update the software. This took me to the familiar DirecTV download screen which I've seen hundreds of times. It then proceeded to the download and install 018A; while I was waiting I found this thread! Looks like I missed all the fun...

The entire process took about 21 minutes.


----------



## mntbighker (Dec 13, 2011)

My box arrived tonight and I just installed the update. My activation was a nightmare but at least the update worked. I'm re-learning the TiVo interface again. The remote is cheaper than my old DirecTiVo remote was but the same layout more or less. I don't see a way yet to do any of the home media link type features mentioned in the networking section of the settings. There seems to be much less info available about content than my DirecTV DVR showed (Cast, Crew, original air date etc). I forgot how TiVo turns off the picture and sound completely while you fiddle with Season Pass where the DirecTV DVR lets you continue to hear the program. In general I see very little progress or improvement over my old SD DirecTiVo. I was hoping there would be improvements. With HD you would expect much more efficient use of all that screen real estate. The DirecTV DVR isn't stellar but it is certainly better than this unless I have yet to find some settings I missed. The DirecTV box allows you to see a small rendition of the program while the rest of the screen shows the guide or other stuff and it almost never kills the sound. It's very disconcerting to have the sound cut off just to twiddle something like number of episodes saved by a season pass. The on screen guide does not help you set up the remote to power on the A/V and TV together. I believe my old manual helped you do that, and in fact it works the same way as my old one. Boot time is WAY slow. The guy on the phone told me that this DirecTiVo caches 15 minutes back on live TV where the DirecTV DVR saved much more. So better get used to hitting record just in case if there is a chance you might want to record 30 minutes in. Well, I'm on 018A now at least.. I wonder what changed?


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Is anyone having remote issues? Mine is just not responsive. It works, but many times I am clicking the buttons several times to get the correct response. 

I have noticed how cheap the new remote feels. I packed up my pile of old Tivo remotes and cannot find any to check if one of these will work. 

I'd love to hear that this is MY problem and not the new world of Directv Tivo.


----------



## wyoungmann (Apr 28, 2006)

I think something may have been changed last night, as this morning there was the software upgrade prompt, and i hesitantly went for it. This time, it worked.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

mntbighker said:


> There seems to be much less info available about content than my DirecTV DVR showed (Cast, Crew, original air date etc).


You may see more information 24+ hours in.



> The guy on the phone told me that this DirecTiVo caches 15 minutes back on live TV where the DirecTV DVR saved much more.


The buffers are actually 30 minutes each.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

corvair61 said:


> Is anyone having remote issues? Mine is just not responsive. It works, but many times I am clicking the buttons several times to get the correct response.
> 
> I have noticed how cheap the new remote feels. I packed up my pile of old Tivo remotes and cannot find any to check if one of these will work.
> 
> I'd love to hear that this is MY problem and not the new world of Directv Tivo.


The old TiVo remotes won't work but if you have any "white" RC series remotes they should work.

I noted in my first look that the TiVo remote wasn't as nice as I remembered.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine also successfully downloaded the 018A update in the wee small hours of the morning, so they got it fixed and I am glad I was wrong (needing a new box, etc.). Pretty prompt response, but probably would not have happened without Stuart Sweet's help in greasing the skids, so to speak. So thanks there too.

Seems to be running fine. I did have some weird remote issues, in that the peanut was changing my HR23 too (or at least causing all sort of wacky things to happen), so I changed the peanut to an IR remote, and that seems to have done the trick. Also, if you have two boxes with the same main TV, as we do, you can't use the same code number (in this case Panasonic panel) or the remotes take over each machine. So by using a separate code (there are many to choose from) that issue also went away. Now, we have what I think is perfect (not really interested in multi-room or whole house at this point), my HR23, her THR22, and a nice new 50-inch Panny plasma with 3D (I know, sort of silly, but it can be fun) in the middle. Home viewing Nirvana attained.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Could you explain what you mean when you say " I changed the peanut to an IR remote".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Go into the remote setup, there is an option for IR/RF setup.


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'll try that. Mine has been a real pain in the #@#[email protected]


----------



## corvair61 (Dec 12, 2011)

I gave it a shot and nothing was changed. Still fighting to get the box to respond to the simplest request. I then went and set the remote to RF and it works. Click 'Select' and the first time it works. It stopped fighting me. I tried many functions and all seem to be responding like they should. Now I'll be able to enjoy the new tivo. 

Thank You.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Good for you, that it worked. I only changed the remote to IR because it was also affecting my HR23, which is in the same entertainment unit. The peanut remote and the RC remotes will work on both boxes, so that can be a little weird when you think you are doing something on the THR22, and you see the lights blinking on the HR23. When you change inputs to the HR23, you find all sorts of mayhem has ensued. LOL. But now, it's all fixed. And both boxes are working as advertised.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

corvair61 said:


> I gave it a shot and nothing was changed. Still fighting to get the box to respond to the simplest request. I then went and set the remote to RF and it works. Click 'Select' and the first time it works. It stopped fighting me. I tried many functions and all seem to be responding like they should. Now I'll be able to enjoy the new tivo.
> 
> Thank You.


You might have some source of infrared interference in that room, such as an LCD TV backlight. Changing to RF mode is the easiest fix.


----------



## leres (Jun 2, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> You might have some source of infrared interference in that room, such as an LCD TV backlight.


Compact fluorescent lamps are a common source of IR interference.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

I got my box on December 13th.

Started reading the horror stories about the FW update right while the tech was processing it - held my breath as we got to 90% and was relieved when it went to 95% and then 100% without a hitch. So it looks like I missed most of the fun as well.

The tech said it had to be updated out of the box and made me connect it to my network/internet even though I intended on sorting that out after he left. He said the update wouldn't process unless it was connected to the internet....

I was a little underwhelmed when I first saw the remote, but it's actually growing on me. I don't like the fingerprint finish on the outside of it - it's too slippery. But the fact that it does RF makes me like it a whole lot more.

I did a little toying around with my old silver peanut remote from my original Phillips DSR7000. It was not compatible. I also have a universal Yamaha remote (RAV324) for my surround sound receiver (RXN600), which used to be compatible with my Phillips. I tried every code in the Yamaha "List of Remote Control Codes" for DirecTV and Tivo - finally got very limited function with "11337." The universal remote used to be able to play, pause, fast forward, rewind, move up or down, change the channel up or down, and 'Enter' with the Phillips. Now with the new box, when I try to move up or down, it changes the channel up and down instead. And that's the only function I can get between the universal and the THR-22. Has anyone had success programming a universal remote to work with their box yet?

I ended up switching to RF mode which effectively ended the universal remote's strained relationship with the receiver. Since the universal doesn't seem to be compatible, I'll take the benefit of not having to point the remote at the receiver instead.


So far, the only real bug I noticed is the letterbox/paneling color keeps going gray when I set it to black. Especially after I'm flipping through On Demand or the Active channel menus. It goes back to black if reset the option. Other than that, the only thing that seems off is my Active Channel is 4:3 SD - I'm not sure if that's normal or not since I never had that feature until now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you program the remote to make it think it's controlling a DIRECTV HR22, it should work for you. The {MENU} button takes you to TiVo Central.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you program the remote to make it think it's controlling a DIRECTV HR22, it should work for you. The {MENU} button takes you to TiVo Central.


Good idea. I'm going to look for one of the latest model Yamaha receivers and check the universal remote codes from the manual for every entry under "DirecTV." My Yamaha RXN600 receiver predates the HR-22, but the current Yamaha may have added a code that wasn't in my manual. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## drmanny3 (Sep 1, 2011)

I setup the unit at my parent's home on Thursday. No problem in doing so. Also no download problem as well. We are in the Los Angeles market. The one problem we did have was that I could not find an acceptable code for the Sony Home Theater. It is a relatively new unit 2011. That is going to be a big problem for my parents. They will need to use the Sony remote to control the volume of the sound. Anyone out there have some ideas on how I can get the peanut remote to work with the Sony. The Sony unit is the HT-SS380


----------



## leres (Jun 2, 2007)

The Now Playing List got confused on me for a few minutes. I'm a bit sketchy on how I got there but I believe I was looking in a group folder containing episodes of Factory Made and then used the TiVo button. I navigated to DIRECTV On Demand -> DIRECTV On Demand Home and was doing some searches for Dexter. Next I went back to Now Playing List using TiVo-TiVo and ended up back inside the Factory Made folder. Left arrow would take me back to the top TiVo page and TiVo-TiVo back inside the Factory Made folder.

Eventually I did something that allowed me to see the top of the Now Playing List page.


----------



## healthycityboy (Sep 21, 2007)

Los Angeles, California here. I am having a problem recording OTA channels which have no program information available. I have attempted to set up a manual recording and it appears in my To-Do list, but does not record. When I check the Recording history, it says the recording was cancelled because the channel was removed from my channel list. But it is in my channel list. Any ideas?


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

healthycityboy said:


> Los Angeles, California here. I am having a problem recording OTA channels which have no program information available. I have attempted to set up a manual recording and it appears in my To-Do list, but does not record. When I check the Recording history, it says the recording was cancelled because the channel was removed from my channel list. But it is in my channel list. Any ideas?


Try restarting the box from the Tivo Central -> Messages & Settings -> Restart or Reset System -> Restart the DIRECTV-TiVo DVR.

That should reacquire the data.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

One of the advantages of the THR22 is that I get all the OTA channels in my area, not just the ones D* decides I should get. As I expected, there is no guide data for those channels.

But I was surprised to find out that I can't record anything from those channels. I tried to set a manual recording (time and channel) and the recording request did allow me to do it. But when it came time to actually record it didn't work. Recording history showed that the someone in my house deleted the channel. Obviously not the case.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That is sort of odd.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

I thought most major markets, LA included, didn't have issues with receiving their local channels (eliminating the need for OTA tuners, etc.). But I really can't speak for anyone outside of NY.

Here in Brooklyn, my local channels populate the guide grid with full descriptions as follows: 2, 4, 5, 7, 9 , 11, 13, 21, 25, 31, 40, 41, 43, 47, 49, 50, 55, 62, 63, 66, 68. Compared to service from a few years back, there seem to be _more_ channels, if anything, for me.

But then stations 390, 392, 396, and 398 tune my local ABC, FOX, NBC, and CBS channels as well. So, healthycityboy, if you're in the LA market, you should supposedly be able to tune 391, 393, 397, and 399. Maybe some of the programs you're having trouble recording can be done from one of the 390 channels until the problems you've described with the missing guide data are resolved.

Can anyone else in the LA market relate their experience with receiving local stations?


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

OTA antennas, along with the AM21 add-on, are used for the sub channels. An example, my local ABC channel has 7-1, 7-2 and 7-3. D* only carries 7-1. In the specific case I'm complaining about, there is a local channel 26. They have 26-1, 26-2, 26-3, 26-4 and 26-5. With the AM21 D* allows you to tune to all except 26-5 when it's hooked up to a non-Tivo D* receiver. They have full guide data and recordings are no problem. 

On the THR22, since you can actually scan the OTA channels, I can tune to 26-5. There is no guide data. That's OK, but I can't even schedule a recording by choosing the time and channel. More to the point, you can schedule it, but it won't record.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

midas69 said:


> OTA antennas, along with the AM21 add-on, are used for the sub channels. An example, my local ABC channel has 7-1, 7-2 and 7-3. D* only carries 7-1. In the specific case I'm complaining about, there is a local channel 26. They have 26-1, 26-2, 26-3, 26-4 and 26-5. With the AM21 D* allows you to tune to all except 26-5 when it's hooked up to a non-Tivo D* receiver. They have full guide data and recordings are no problem.
> 
> On the THR22, since you can actually scan the OTA channels, I can tune to 26-5. There is no guide data. That's OK, but I can't even schedule a recording by choosing the time and channel. More to the point, you can schedule it, but it won't record.


Damn...I learn something new everyday.

Thanks for the explanation. A little impulsive, but I just ordered one (AM-21). This should be fun.

I might need an outdoor antenna to get a decent signal, though. I currently have an indoor amplified that only seems to receive some of the sub channels at different times of the day. I'll try repositioning and hope for the best, but imagine we'll be investing in an outdoor antenna in the coming months.


----------



## Sk33t3r (Feb 11, 2008)

So should one hold off on getting a THR22 or is this issue resolved? I called DTV the other day about a seperate issue and they said i could get a THR22. And Im in Houston


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Sk33t3r said:


> So should one hold off on getting a THR22 or is this issue resolved? I called DTV the other day about a seperate issue and they said i could get a THR22. And Im in Houston


Depends on how important that issue to you. Chances are good it will be fixed eventually.


----------



## leres (Jun 2, 2007)

I had been visiting TiVo Suggestions every day or two to rate shows but for the last couple of days there haven't been any suggestions at all (I get the "please wait a few hours and then look again" message). It's been more than a week since it last booted.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

leres said:


> I had been visiting TiVo Suggestions every day or two to rate shows but for the last couple of days there haven't been any suggestions at all (I get the "please wait a few hours and then look again" message). It's been more than a week since it last booted.


I've had this issue since yesterday (at least) on both my units. Suggestions continue to record, but that screen is fubar.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

So I installed the AM-21 off-air tuner (first time for me) with THR-22, but as I suspected, my antenna situation is not ideal. So after I chose "local networks" and did the scan, I only found 25 channels.

I repositioned the antenna, and this time found 31.

So I know there are more channels out there, I just can't receive them all at once unless the antenna is physically repositioned. I'll upgrade the antenna down the line.

But I wanted my guide to display all of the channels, even those I can't tune with my antenna. My guide was only showing what was successfully scanned. So I started playing around a little, manually typed in some channels that I knew existed but weren't showing in the guide, like 13-1. It made me realize that I could go into my channel list settings and "turn on" a bunch of channels that were present, but just not getting a strong enough signal during the scan to validate.

So almost everything is good. I can just move the antenna if I see something on one of the subchannels that I want to watch (until we install something outdoors).

About the channels showing up on the guide without descriptions, I'm not experiencing that except for three channels (36-3, 36-4, and 36-5). All other sub-channels have full guide, channel and program descriptions, etc. For a moment, the live buffer wasn't working - but that went away after switching channels. Recording seems to be working as well.

But for those three channels, 36-3, 36-4, and 36-5: the OTA scan didn't find these stations and I had to turn them on manually from the channel list. They are the only channels on the guide that showup with no channel description. Program guide just says 'to be announced' for all programming. But worse than all that, a big "Channel not available" box shows up whenever I tune to these stations. And these channels actually do receive signals with full reception. But I can't record anything, no live buffer, can't rewind, and I can't get rid of the "Channel not available" box displaying over the picture.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Just to clarify things for my tiny brain ...is anyone _not_ getting OTA channels and guide data on their THR22-100 that they _did_ get on their previous DirecTV DVR?


I'm getting all the channels and guide data I received before. The issue is some of the sub-channels that the HR24 didn't have.


----------



## kla52 (Jan 4, 2012)

Occassionally for a very long recording or if my hard drive was very full, when fast forwarding at middle speed on my old R10 SD Tivo, it would jump randomly 15, 30, 45 minutes, etc. ahead. 

With the THR22 the problems are much worse. I am a big sports fan, and I DONT like to know what is happening an hour ahead of where I am in the recording, especially with the NFL playoffs.

This problem is happening ALOT with the 30-second slip feature (no, I am not using FF while pressing the 30-second button), as well as happening alot with the middle FF speed where it also jumps ahead randomly sometimes. But the 30 second slip, this has happend 10 times in the month I have had the THR22. What good is this box for watching sports, other than single FF going through 10 minutes of commericals at horse and buggy speeds.

Am I alone out there, or are others experiencing these problems?


----------



## oddballmkg (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a problem when playing back a recording. A purple colored icon of some type that flashes on to the screen. It shows up in the left hand upper corner of my screen. It flashes so fast it hard to make out what it is. Some times it happen every 5 to 10 minutes and some time it happens more often. I'm using a wide screen tv. This is the only problem I've had so far.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Reposted from it's own thread into the bug thread:

Recording stop and start times appear to have a bug. They seem to start a little late and end a little early. Now, I know this can be a problem with the stations, but in this case, it's not. I recorded 30 Rock, Parks and Rec, and The Office, back to back to back. If it was a station problem, what was missing at the end of one program would be (should be) at the beginning of the next program. But it's not. There is at least a minute of overall time missing.


----------



## leres (Jun 2, 2007)

SpewHole said:


> So far, the only real bug I noticed is the letterbox/paneling color keeps going gray when I set it to black.


I've started noticing this too. And it looks like the this color is also used when the TiVo is switching between screens because that appears to always be gray now.


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

leres said:


> I've started noticing this too. And it looks like the this color is also used when the TiVo is switching between screens because that appears to always be gray now.


It's very Linux-y - the gray screen thing.

I haven't had to reset it to black in a while, though. Seems to have worked itself out for the time being. I've restarted at least twice since that issue.


----------



## leres (Jun 2, 2007)

Here's a really good bug.

I started with 4 manual recordings for The Daily Show, M-T, 8pm to 9pm (PST) with 1 minute early and 1 minute late padding. This gets Colbert too which I like to watch back-to-back with Stewart. I also had lower priority season passes for things like 30 Rock, The Office and Nova which meant T-T I was using both tuners (on some days just for a brief time between 9:00 and 9:01pm).

The 1 minute late padding wasn't enough so I changed each of the 4 manual recordings to start on time and record 2 minutes longer. This resulted in a bunch of conflicts (which I stupidly ignored) about already having two recordings scheduled.

When I got done with my changes, I checked the To Do List and Recording History and saw a bunch of stuff wasn't going to get recorded because I had two manual recordings for the Daily show each day M-T, one starting at 7:59pm (the old time) and one at 8:00pm (the new time).

It seems when I changed the padding on the manual recordings, it didn't also delete the pending recordings from the old manual for the two week's of guide data.

I started to try manually fixing this but in the end the safest approached seemed to be to delete the 4 manuals and then recreate them and adjust their priority. A quick check confirmed this worked.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

drmanny3 said:


> I setup the unit at my parent's home on Thursday. No problem in doing so. Also no download problem as well. We are in the Los Angeles market. The one problem we did have was that I could not find an acceptable code for the Sony Home Theater. It is a relatively new unit 2011. That is going to be a big problem for my parents. They will need to use the Sony remote to control the volume of the sound. Anyone out there have some ideas on how I can get the peanut remote to work with the Sony. The Sony unit is the HT-SS380


I cannot help you with the peanut remote for the THR22.

I can tell you that I got two AR Touch remotes from Fry's for $69. It has native RF control for DTV. And it is about the best universal I have ever tried. I programmed it for our setup and use two of them, one for the living room and one for the bedroom. The touch screen can have the most used buttons in decent sized print. All buttons are lit when you move the remote. It uses a rechargeable LiIon battery and dock. My wife uses them with no problems and that is HUGE for me. I tried Harmony remotes and for us they are terrible. Worse two of them died within two years.

They might be just the thing for your parents.


----------



## snut (Jan 30, 2012)

i've had my unit for a thr22 couple weeks now and i've noticed a few times now that i'll pause a program and then later hit play and it'll just sit there stuck. the play bar shows no recorded programming and none of the playback controls do anything. i have to change channels to get it to wake up. i thought maybe forcing it to record would work, but that just makes a 0 length empty recording.

what's odd is that i can change channels and it'll be fine (i can see it recording the live tv) then i'll go back to the channel it had problems with and it still misbehaves. i've learned that hitting the jump back button on live tv will either work or bonk at you. if it bonks, then it's not actually recording. so at least, i can avoid hitting pause thinking it's safe to leave the room or answer a phone call...

still sorting out how and when this occurs, but it does seem to be related to the channel in some way -- perhaps the format. might also be related to recording something on the other tuner. i did have it wake up and allow me to start recording partway thru a movie the other day, so it's also possible it's completely random...


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

snut said:


> i've had my unit for a thr22 couple weeks now and i've noticed a few times now that i'll pause a program and then later hit play and it'll just sit there stuck. the play bar shows no recorded programming and none of the playback controls do anything. i have to change channels to get it to wake up. i thought maybe forcing it to record would work, but that just makes a 0 length empty recording.
> 
> what's odd is that i can change channels and it'll be fine (i can see it recording the live tv) then i'll go back to the channel it had problems with and it still misbehaves. i've learned that hitting the jump back button on live tv will either work or bonk at you. if it bonks, then it's not actually recording. so at least, i can avoid hitting pause thinking it's safe to leave the room or answer a phone call...
> 
> still sorting out how and when this occurs, but it does seem to be related to the channel in some way -- perhaps the format. might also be related to recording something on the other tuner. i did have it wake up and allow me to start recording partway thru a movie the other day, so it's also possible it's completely random...


This sounds like what I was reporting in this thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2933884#post2933884

I rebooted and the problem went away and hasn't come back since.


----------



## snut (Jan 30, 2012)

okay, so maybe it's a software bug and not a bad unit... sucks that it's happening, but at least others are reporting the same problem... i'll give a reboot a try. thanks.


----------



## Jeddem (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm getting close to getting a THR22, but wanted to check people's latest experience with a few key issues before pulling the trigger. I currently use an old SD DirecTiVo that I really enjoy (especially the responsive trickplay).

1) Skipping during FF - reported by kla52:



kla52 said:


> Occassionally for a very long recording or if my hard drive was very full, when fast forwarding at middle speed on my old R10 SD Tivo, it would jump randomly 15, 30, 45 minutes, etc. ahead.
> 
> With the THR22 the problems are much worse. I am a big sports fan, and I DONT like to know what is happening an hour ahead of where I am in the recording, especially with the NFL playoffs.
> 
> This problem is happening alot with the middle FF speed where it also jumps ahead randomly sometimes. ... What good is this box for watching sports, other than single FF going through 10 minutes of commericals at horse and buggy speeds.


Are you still having this problem kla52? Is anyone else having the problem? How bad is the problem?

2) Buffer problems - "Disappearing Queue Bug?" - reported by haslip and others



haslip said:


> Three times now, on my new DirecTV tivo, my queue (live buffer) has disappeared. ... You have 30 minutes of queue, and you are perhaps in the middle of that queue, and suddenly, the screen goes black, and you are brought to live tv, with no green queue left.


Midas69 and others also had this problem. Midas69 reported that rebooting solved the problem for him. @midas69: Is the problem still solved? Has rebooting worked for everyone who had the problem?

3) Recording start/stop time issues - reported by midas69



midas69 said:


> Recording stop and start times appear to have a bug. They seem to start a little late and end a little early. Now, I know this can be a problem with the stations, but in this case, it's not. I recorded 30 Rock, Parks and Rec, and The Office, back to back to back. If it was a station problem, what was missing at the end of one program would be (should be) at the beginning of the next program. But it's not. There is at least a minute of overall time missing.


Is this still a problem for you midas69? Is anyone else having this problem? What are your favorite workarounds?

Thanks to everyone for your help. I'm excited to move into the HD world, but would hate to lose the reliability of my old SD DirecTiVo when making the switch.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Jeddem said:


> 2) Buffer problems - "Disappearing Queue Bug?" - reported by haslip and others
> 
> Midas69 and others also had this problem. Midas69 reported that rebooting solved the problem for him. @midas69: Is the problem still solved? Has rebooting worked for everyone who had the problem?


Actually the queue bug I reported, while in the same thread, was a different bug. Mine has not shown up again since the reboot.



> 3) Recording start/stop time issues - reported by midas69
> 
> Is this still a problem for you midas69? Is anyone else having this problem? What are your favorite workarounds?


Bug is still there. Not really a big deal though. It's probably on the order of 10 to 20 seconds missed. I had actually forgotten about until you mentioned it. This prompted me to try turning off clipping to see if maybe that makes a difference. Probably not, but it's a shot in the dark.



> Thanks to everyone for your help. I'm excited to move into the HD world, but would hate to lose the reliability of my old SD DirecTiVo when making the switch.


Any minor instability compared to the SD DTivo is more than made up for with HD.


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

leres said:


> Here's a really good bug.
> 
> I started with 4 manual recordings ...
> 
> ...


I had a similar thing happen. I made a manual recording to repeat once/week for 1/2 hour on Wed night. It properly showed up in my Season Pass list (on the bottom) and in my To Do list.

But, I later went in and rearranged my Season Passes and then my To Do list showed this same manual recording running twice each Wed night in the same time period. If I tried to record an additional show in that same time slot it got rejected as already having both tuners used. This proves the To Do list showing the duplicated recording wasn't just a nuisance - it actually used up both tuners.

If I choose to delete the manual recording from the To Do list, it deletes them both. I can then re-add the manual recording and it will be correct as long as I don't subsequently rearrange the Season Passes.

Will this get passed on to development or should I fight through trying to describe this problem to telephone support?


----------



## tivoguy35 (Feb 9, 2012)

What exactly is the 018A adding.Also,am I to understand that the new service code is 627 for this new model.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

tivoguy35 said:


> What exactly is the 018A adding.Also,am I to understand that the new service code is 627 for this new model.


Adding? 018A is the original software update. There haven't been any new updates yet.


----------



## tivoguy35 (Feb 9, 2012)

What's the difference between the 0178 that the thr22-100 ships with and the 0x18A.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Factory vs Production.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

tivoguy35 said:


> What's the difference between the 0178 that the thr22-100 ships with and the 0x18A.


Exactly. 0178 probably had some bug reporting features and it probably wasn't intended for national release.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Exactly. 0178 probably had some bug reporting features and it probably wasn't intended for national release.


Factory FW burning during production and all manufacturer's tests built for the version.


----------



## tivoguy35 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just wanted to know if I can find my dtivo service # on the rear of the box or only in the service menu.on my hughes sd-dvr80 it's listed on the back as being 351.It's said that for the thr22-100,the service code is 627.i'm new to this.thx.


----------



## dukebadgerman (Jan 20, 2012)

Is there a way to do the 30skip command on the thr22-100?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Is there a way to get the on-screen clock the old TiVo units had ? The old S-P-S-9-S code doesn't work


----------



## frankygamer (Jul 1, 2006)

tivoguy35 said:


> What's the difference between the 0178 that the thr22-100 ships with and the 0x18A.


They removed Kidzone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Those old S-P-S codes don't work for the THR22.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, who are asked for new version of FW ?!

Take it !

http://www.redh.com/dtv/?r=THR22-100


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

P Smith said:


> So, who are asked for new version of FW ?!
> 
> Take it !
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/?r=THR22-100


??? Isn't 0x018A the version that they all have?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, right .


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

We have two THR22s, my wife uses them both (I Have an HR23 for my stuff). One of them works fine. The other, in the bedroom, has lipsync issues with all channels it seems. I never noticed it, but that's cause I usually don't watch any TV in the bedroom. My wife says she can live with it, but it's bugging the crap out of me. I tried a reboot, no change. Any ideas? I saw DTV's "help" page on lipsync, totally worthless (rewind 5 secs and then hit FF to catch up). Didn't work. I can get it closer by nudging back with slo-mo while on pause. But that's no good if you are using the DVR to advance after a commercial. Anyway, anyone have any thoughts? I might ask for a replacement box, cause it could be a hardware deal, since the other one works fine and using the same multi-switch.


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

lilydog10 said:


> We have two THR22s, my wife uses them both (I Have an HR23 for my stuff). One of them works fine. The other, in the bedroom, has lipsync issues with all channels it seems. ..... Anyway, anyone have any thoughts?


I seem to remember lipsync issues can be caused by HDMI "incompatibilities". If you have that TV connected by HDMI, you might want to try a different HDMI cable or using component instead.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, appreciate it. I do have it hooked up via HDMI, and I think I have a spare cable. I'd hate to have to use clunky component again, but if I have to, I can do that too. The TV is wall mounted, and connecting stuff is a PITA, but better than what it's doing now. Some day soon I will give it a shot. Odd that the other THR22, using an HDMI, no problems. I hope it's the HDMI cable.


----------



## TVMogul (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello, I have been using my THR22 since late December and was finally frustrated enough to look into the issues and I found this site and thought I would post in this thread.. (thanks for letting me vent!)

Problems with my THR22:
- 3x Fast Forward - then hitting play causes it to jump forward some times (Jumping- especially near a 'time tick') - this happens frequently and now I have taken to using 3x then back to 2x before hitting play...
- if a recording starts on a channel you are watching delayed, you are kicked out of the delayed program when the recording starts (My old HR10-250 did not do this!)
- Rewinding then jump back (to time mark) can jump forward if hit too quickly (you have to pause between successive clicks)
- Sometimes it takes multiple 'Play' buttons to start after being paused (In-frequent)
- I have had it not be able to rewind after switching to the second tuner - It just stays the same paused screen or a black screen as the rewind bar moves - It is necessary to change channels to get back to playing and using the buffer (very in-frequent)

Other things I am unhappy about:
- The guide does not show the current program you are on when it is within 5 minutes of the next program - It shows the next program that has not started yet! (I hate this!)
- Down on remote does not switch tuners (miss this from HR10-250)
- Not as much live buffer as HR2x series... (I know Tivo limits this for some reason...)
- It doesn't have MRV / (or 3D?)

I really Like: Guide is fast (compared to HR2x series)

My THR22 info and Tivo history: SW Version: 018A / ID: 11.2.3-01-3-627 
- I am currently using it in 'SD' mode with an old dish (cabling and antenna issues)
- I have not re-started it in a long time (I guess that is a plus - considering trying a reboot...) 

I realize some of these have been mentioned in other messages (possible described a little differently) but I thought I would just confirm I have had these issues also.

Mitch


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

How often will software updates be released for the THR22?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mkdtv21 said:


> How often will software updates be released for the THR22?


I doubt anyone here can answer that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I've seen 018c recently ... perhaps someone catch the moment and got it ?


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

When the guide is displayed, "skip to tick" has only worked occasionally for me to advance the guide 24 hours. ("replay" works fine to go back 24 hours.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BJM said:


> When the guide is displayed, "skip to tick" has only worked occasionally for me to advance the guide 24 hours. ("replay" works fine to go back 24 hours.)


Still on 018a of got latest 018c version ?


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it's 18a. Is there a way to "force" 18c or we just wait, Paul?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That would be sacred theme ... Check CE forum.


----------



## BAMCAT (Nov 24, 2007)

Has anyone heard anymore info on the upcoming software update as mentioned in the past posts?


----------



## SpewHole (Dec 8, 2011)

BAMCAT said:


> Has anyone heard anymore info on the upcoming software update as mentioned in the past posts?


Nothing, but I can report that 018A is still the current version (in the NY market, at least).

I had to initiate a software update after reaching the "pink" screen (of death?) three separate times. It started with the box reporting the guide was updating and would be complete in 1-2, but other symptoms included repetitive restarting (x4 then pink screen last night), lagging menu screens with slow-to-load background artwork, sporadically non-functioning 30 minute buffer, irresponsiveness to remote, and poor playback of recorded programs, including repetive blips and freezing of video as if processor was too busy. My best guess is that corrupted program guide data (downloaded during inclement weather) caused some kind of timing-out error.

Going into standby and restarting the box helped to some degree, especially with restoring the guide data, but the other issues became prevalent and began to recur frequently, necessitating a software reinstall. When I processed the update, it downloaded 018A and reinstalled it over the old corrupted software. I did not note the software ID, so I'm not sure if that changed nor if it's relevant.

Interestingly, the other non-Tivo HD boxes in my home have also had recent software glitches. One last night at the same time as the Tivo, and the other a few days earlier. Has anyone else experienced any freezing/glitches in the past couple of days?


----------



## ragmopp (Sep 27, 2007)

As I just got the thr22 a couple of days ago, I am bringing up an issue that was discussed earlier in this thread. That is, if I use the IR function on the remote, at times it simply doesn't work. I realize the 'quick' fix for this is to change it to RF (as mentioned earlier). That, unfortunately, won't work for me, as I use a Harmony One remote and it only uses IR. It apparently is not the fault of the remote itself as the failure also occurs on my Harmony One. Also, I doubt if any interferance is coming from anything in the room.
So, I wonder if I should report this to D*?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ragmopp said:


> As I just got the thr22 a couple of days ago, I am bringing up an issue that was discussed earlier in this thread. That is, if I use the IR function on the remote, at times it simply doesn't work. I realize the 'quick' fix for this is to change it to RF (as mentioned earlier). That, unfortunately, won't work for me, as I use a Harmony One remote and it only uses IR. It apparently is not the fault of the remote itself as the failure also occurs on my Harmony One. Also, I doubt if any interferance is coming from anything in the room.
> So, I wonder if I should report this to D*?


Check if your box's operating system is busy with other tasks.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

ragmopp said:


> As I just got the thr22 a couple of days ago, I am bringing up an issue that was discussed earlier in this thread. That is, if I use the IR function on the remote, at times it simply doesn't work. I realize the 'quick' fix for this is to change it to RF (as mentioned earlier). That, unfortunately, won't work for me, as I use a Harmony One remote and it only uses IR. It apparently is not the fault of the remote itself as the failure also occurs on my Harmony One. Also, I doubt if any interferance is coming from anything in the room.
> So, I wonder if I should report this to D*?


If you have an LCD TV with backlight, the interference is probably coming from the backlight power supply. Since you are using a Harmony, therefore RF isn't an easy option, try turning the backlight sensitivity control down. Or change the position of the DVR in relation to the TV. Or put a piece of blue painter's tape over the IR sensor on your DVR (yes, it does work!).


----------



## ragmopp (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

As to whether the Tivo is busy I really don't know. It has been 5 days since it was installed and you would think all the housekeeping has been completed. If it makes any difference I have turned off suggestions. I do notice that the hard drive is busy clunking away, it seems all the time though...

As to the backlighting I hava a Samsung and it was already set at 4. I tried moving down to 3 but it was kinda dark. I guess I will have to try the blue painters tape (my wife will just LOVE that). By the way why the tape?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

ragmopp said:


> .... By the way why the tape?


It can help filter the infrared interference that's messing up the remote's IR signals.


----------



## ragmopp (Sep 27, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> It can help filter the infrared interference that's messing up the remote's IR signals.


Well...I put the tape on and so far it works. I just love this low tech solution! Not necessarily pretty but it works. Thanks


----------

